# How much VG do i mix?



## daniel craig (9/6/15)

I am using a 20ml 18mg Twisp flavor and I want to drop it to 9mg using VG. How much VG do I mix to get it at 9mg without killing the taste?


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I am using a 20ml 18mg Twisp flavor and I want to drop it to 9mg using VG. How much VG do I mix to get it at 9mg without killing the taste?



To bring it down to 9 from 18 you mix 50:50 (ie: 30ml Twisp juice + 30ml VG). It will mute the flavor, but it won't become totally flavorless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (9/6/15)

You would need 20 ml vg to change it to 9mg but it will dilute the flavor aswell. I would suggest trying smaller amounts so you don't ruin all your juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (9/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I am using a 20ml 18mg Twisp flavor and I want to drop it to 9mg using VG. How much VG do I mix to get it at 9mg without killing the taste?


Simple maths would dictate that in order to get to 9 from 18, you need to divide by 2, so in terms of dilution, you'll need to mix 50% Vg with 50% of the liquid you want to dilute. Unfortunately, there is no way of diluting down the Nic without diluting down the flavour, so my suggestion would be to go back to Twisp, and buy a 0mg Nic version of the flavour you want to dilute, and use 50% of that with 50% of the 18mg flavour to get you to 9mg nic, but with 100% of the flavour.... make sense?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## daniel craig (9/6/15)

@UnholyMunk Thanks. I will try the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

Try to get 20ml of the same flavor in 0mg. This will half it down to 9mg and no compromise in taste.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## audiophile011 (13/7/15)

Wow... Speechless 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/7/15)

Hi @daniel craig , i agree with the suggestions to try get a zero mg version of that flavour, but some flavours when I checked last were not available from Twisp in zero. But that was a while back. 

If you go the VG route, first try with a small batch - say 5ml. (Ie 5ml Twisp juice, 5ml VG) in case you dont like it and end up wasting


----------



## nemo (13/7/15)

@daniel craig as per others advice try a small amount, I am not sure what device you will be vaping it in which will influence my answer.
Using an RTA I have on occasion had to do this with the twisp liquids and found that they were good enough, however if you are using a twisp you will be use to the flavour of the original juice. This may cause you to notice a loss in flavour.
I even go so far as to put 10% Distilled Water in my VG first to even thin that a bit on occasion but would not recommend that as the twisp liquid is already rather thin. (and once again dependent on the device you use)

I am not sure what the PG levels are in the twisp juice but if they are very high a dilution with VG may not cause a major loss. I cut their blueberry down to 6mg and it was still ok for me, However like I said that was on the RTA (lemo2 and kayfun) and I have not used their juice in their original state.

Hope this helps


----------



## ET (13/7/15)

As a test, take 5 mil twisp juice and 5 mil vg, mix together in a little bottle and leave for 2 weeks and see.


----------

